# Collapsing Table



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Our Rapido M/h has a rear bed lay out, wherby the main table collapses on a mechanisim and neatly fills the gap in the middle of the dinette.

On steep hills or heavy braking the table manages this on it's own! The first time this happened my daughter travelling in the back thought she had broken the table - not having seen me make the bed up.

I can't see a maufacturers make on the table mechanisim apart from a TUV label, but I'm sure I have seen this table fitted to other vans.

The Rapido Table top seems too heavy to be held in place by the catch on the table mechanism. Have any other M/h owners with similar tables experienced this problem with the table, and if so have you resolved it ?


----------

